# Re-post Meriwether County 2005



## meriwether john (Feb 18, 2005)

due to e-mails I'm reposting info:
acres: 2180
price: individual $675 Family $925
land: rolling terrain with planted pines of differing ages, select cut and mature
        pines, hardwoods/creeks, cutover,replanted in Jan.; foodplots
camp: electricity limited space( about 7 or 8 campers bunkhouse has eight
          bunks) about 8 members are in second club and use a seperate camp.
membership is from 4/1/05 to 3/31/06 and payments are accepted as long as at least $325 recieved prior to turkey season.
rules are as follows:
no alcohol during hunting hours-- button head counts toward limit of 2 bucks-bucks must have a min. of 4 points on 1 side and either a min.17" beam or 14" outside spread($100 fine if too small)--no homesteading, but each is allowed 2 personal stands that are open to all 15 mins. before daylight if unoccupied---5 guest days per deer season no guests any of the 3 opening weekends-sign-in sign-out all deer & turkey weighed in at camp and log sheet filled out---active military can hunt 3 days and not count toward 5 guest days-no damage to trees is tolerated(nature does enough)--each membership can harvest 1 jake--guests are allowed to take bucks, they must pay fine if applicable and if button is taken by a guest it counts toward members buck total(legal buck does not count toward a members buck total).
Last season harvest was down -- total of 3 button 7 legal bucks(5 are getting mounted) and 25 doe.
raising membership from 33 to 40-- currently have 4 open slots


----------



## David Alan Perry (Feb 22, 2005)

Is this the same club ran by Steve S. from Newnan?


----------



## meriwether john (Feb 22, 2005)

negatory


----------



## meriwether john (Feb 28, 2005)

*And then there were 3*

now 3 openings left  unless a current member decides to opt out. if you have e-mailed and need a visit let me know as turkey season is comming up and I don't want to be showing the property while people are trying to get a longbeard to come to dinner.


----------



## meriwether john (Feb 28, 2005)

edited price--- not as big increase as expected for 2nd landowner.


----------



## bconaway (Mar 1, 2005)

*interested*

Check you PMs


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 6, 2005)

club is full unless a current member opts out after first of April.
Thanks to all who replied and to those who joined. Hope ya'll have a productive upcoming season and enjoy your time afield. John


----------

